# Infos zur Datenbank *UPDATE*



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Community,

nach der Integration von Chapter II gab es Datenbestandsprobleme in unserer RoM-Datenbank. Das ist zum Großteil behoben, darum hier noch ein paar Infos zum aktuellen Stand der RoM-Datenbank (http://romdata.buffed.de)

- Der Modelviewer funktioniert zwar wieder, hat aber noch ein paar Probleme bei der Darstellung von NPCs/Charakteren
- Ein paar Item-Tooltipps haben noch Platzhalter-Texte, das reguliert sich mit der Zeit aber wieder.
- Bei den beiden neuen Klassen fehlen noch die sekundären Skills, die sind aber generell momentan nicht ermittelbar.

* *UPDATE**
30.10.2009



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Wir haben die Datenbank auf den Patch 2.1.2.1940 aktualisiert. Neu sind jetzt unter anderem die ersten Elite-Skills (Stufe 15 und 20) für die neuen Klassenkombinationen aus "Chapter 2 - The Elven Prophecy". 

26.10.2009
- Die Charakter-Updates sollten jetzt wieder richtig laufen. 

Sollten weitere Probleme auffallen, schreibt die bitte in diesen Thread. :-)


----------



## Burberius (5. Oktober 2009)

Kleines Kosmetikproblem:
Bei meinem Char (http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/16454) ist mir aufgefallen, das bei Kopfteil und Umhang die Magische Verteidigung noch nen Fehler hat.


----------



## riotch (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei den Charakteren kann man die Stats auf den Schwingen nicht sehen, wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt - passiert einfach nichts. Zudem kann man nie auf die ausrüstung klicken, die Adresse ist dann immer http://romdata.buffed.de/?i=, da fehlt die ID.

Wann wird zudem immer die neuste Version aufgespielt? Mich interessieren nämlich die neuen Items aus der neuen Instanz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## swapfile (11. Oktober 2009)

hmm irgend wie kann ich mir nicht die weiblichen moddele anzeigen lassen. alles ist nur von den männlichen modellen, sets zb.
wäre schön wenn man da was machen könnte

swap


----------



## nOOLz (12. Oktober 2009)

Desweiteren werden die Elfen-Charaktere (noch) nicht richtig angezeigt. Interessant ist auch nach welchen Kriterien der BLASC meine Charaktere updated. Lasse das Programm immer mitlaufen, aber es findet keine Aktualisierung mehr statt, obwohl angeblich jedesmal irgendwelche Daten nach romdata.buffed.de hochgeladen werden. Bin mittlerweile schon einige Level weiter und habe auch schon meine Ausrüstung verändert.

Mal sehen wann die Datenbank das merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nOOLz


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2009)

nOOLz schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden die Elfen-Charaktere (noch) nicht richtig angezeigt. Interessant ist auch nach welchen Kriterien der BLASC meine Charaktere updated. Lasse das Programm immer mitlaufen, aber es findet keine Aktualisierung mehr statt, obwohl angeblich jedesmal irgendwelche Daten nach romdata.buffed.de hochgeladen werden. Bin mittlerweile schon einige Level weiter und habe auch schon meine Ausrüstung verändert.
> 
> Mal sehen wann die Datenbank das merkt
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Angaben helfen uns  leider nicht weiter. Gib bitte an, ob die Charaktere generell in der Datenbank vorhanden sind und vor allem wie Charname und Servername lauten, damit wir das Problem genauer analysieren können.


----------



## dolpiff (13. Oktober 2009)

when is the database gonna be update for last patch? Why does it takes so long each time, are you like manually adding everything?


----------



## nOOLz (13. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Angaben helfen uns  leider nicht weiter. Gib bitte an, ob die Charaktere generell in der Datenbank vorhanden sind und vor allem wie Charname und Servername lauten, damit wir das Problem genauer analysieren können.



Schien ein BLASC-Problem gewesen zu sein, denn nachdem ich gestern erfolgreich ein Update von BLASC gemacht habe, werden jetzt alle Daten sauber hochgeladen und ich kann nach meinen Charakteren suchen.

hat sich also damit erledigt.

nOOLz


----------



## teamrox (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie Sieht es denn wieder mal mit einem Update der Datenbank aus !!??? Es gibt ja wieder vieeele neue gegenstände mit einigen änderungen die man aber leider noch nicht findet !!

Wäre nice wenn es nach dem morgigen patch wieder mal ein Uptaden geben würde !! 

lg


----------



## teamrox (15. Oktober 2009)

Halloooooooooooo

Liest das hier überhaut wer vom buffed team !!!????


----------



## Meili (15. Oktober 2009)

ja wird sicher gelesn, aber sind auch nur menschen die noch ned zaubern können, also abwarten und tee trinken..


----------



## dolpiff (15. Oktober 2009)

Meili schrieb:


> ja wird sicher gelesn, aber sind auch nur menschen die noch ned zaubern können, also abwarten und tee trinken..



why does it take so lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## teamrox (15. Oktober 2009)

du hast schon recht das es auch nur menschen sind !!! aber man kann doch im laufe der zeit die datenbank automatisieren und damit arbeit sparen !!

und das es lange dauert hmm letztes update war chapter 2  und das is schon lange her !! 

Die WOW Datenbank is ja auch immer aktuell also wieso nicht die Rom Datenbank!! 

lg


----------



## Vigilantus (22. Oktober 2009)

Neben dem fehlenden Update der Datenbank werden auch die Charaktere nicht mehr aktualisiert seit der letzten BLASC-Version. Das betrifft alle meine Chars die seitdem jeder das ein oder andere Levelup hatten und auch ihre Ausrüstung (Beispiel)

Vigilantus


----------



## wsx3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> Neben dem fehlenden Update der Datenbank werden auch die Charaktere nicht mehr aktualisiert seit der letzten BLASC-Version. Das betrifft alle meine Chars die seitdem jeder das ein oder andere Levelup hatten und auch ihre Ausrüstung (Beispiel)
> 
> Vigilantus



gebts auf, für die paar hansis die noch rom zocken braucht man keine db pflegen


----------



## Laethien (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi, auch von mir ein Beispiel.

Gibt es schon einen Ansatz? Haltet und auf dem laufenden...
Warten ohne eine Reaktion is echt Sch****


----------



## stefan2404 (24. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Char heisst Lakasch auf Riocht... und bei mir geht der Char upload überhaupt net... nur die Spielzeit...


bis dahin...


----------



## Arnolfini (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Gabs nen Datenverlust beim daily flag der Quests? Hakt man bei der Questsuche "Täglich" an, werden keine Treffer mehr angezeigt.
Auf romdata.getbuffed.com funktioniert's noch (Hilft vielleicht bei der Fehlersuche).

Grüße und danke, dass ihr überhaupt versucht zu RoM ne DB zu pflegen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2009)

*UPDATE*
Die Charakter-Updates sollten jetzt wieder richtig laufen.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2009)

Arnolfini schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gabs nen Datenverlust beim daily flag der Quests? Hakt man bei der Questsuche "Täglich" an, werden keine Treffer mehr angezeigt.
> Auf romdata.getbuffed.com funktioniert's noch (Hilft vielleicht bei der Fehlersuche).
> ...



Hast du einen Link dazu?


----------



## Arnolfini (27. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link dazu?



http://romdata.buffed.de/zone/view/4

Wobei ich mich korrigieren muss:
Englisches und deutsches Forum verhalten sich gleich: Hier im Aslan Tal geht's bei beiden nich, im Ystra Hochland geht's bei beiden. Und ich hatte schon merkwürdiges DB-Design unterstellt *g*. Sorry für den schlampigen Bugreport.
Der Fehler betrifft wohl nur die Zonen 1,2,4,7,10000 und 10001 wobei ich keine Ahnung hab, ob in Zone 7 und 10001 überhaupt Dailies sind. Instanzzonen hab ich mir nich angesehen.

Und es scheint auch nicht nur an nem Flag oder so zu liegen. Ich hab's mir nur für's Aslan Tal angesehen, aber in der ungefilterten Questliste scheinen die Dailies auch schon nicht aufzutauchen. Such ich allerdings nach ner einzelnen Quest, wie z.B. Seltsamer wilder Keiler (http://romdata.buffed.de/?q=420428), dann sieht es so aus, als sei ne Zuordnung zum Aslan Tal durchaus vorhanden (Start>Quests>Aslan-Tal)

Beim Questgeber "schwarzes Brett von Silberfall" sind alle Dailies sauber erfasst (http://romdata.buffed.de/?n=110711)

Mehr fällt mir nich zu dem Problemchen ein.

Und wo wir grad bei Zonen sind: Ne Übersicht über die Quests im Ystra-Labyrinth wär noch was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlightcranK (27. Oktober 2009)

Liegt es an Frogster das die Updates erst später kommen oder ist es ein technisches Problem? Daten auszulesen und einzupflegen sollte normal schnell von statten gehen.


----------



## Arnolfini (28. Oktober 2009)

Vorschlag für neue View

Vorab: Keine Ahnung, wie viel Arbeit das macht und ob das bischen Community, das sich hier in der RoM Rubrik tummelt den rechtfertigt.

Aber seit ich gemerkt hab, dass die 2. Klasse parallel zu leveln ab 30 mit den "normalen" Quests nicht mehr möglich ist, fänd ich folgende Ansicht unheimlich hilfreich:

Liste aller Dailies mit Level, Mindestlevel für Annahme, was es zur Questerfüllung braucht und als Bonus evtl. noch Questgebiet und XP.
Sortierbarkeit nach Level und Mindestlevel wär dufte.

Was bringt das? Von Level 30 bis 40 (keine Ahnung wie's später is) kann man die Zweitskillung quasi nur über Dailies ziehen, die normalenm Quests sind schon für die Mainskillung recht knapp, da es nur noch eine Karte gibt wo's vorher immer 2 Karten auf niedrigeren Stufen gab.
Wenn man dann schon mit stupidem Grinden oder AH - Käufen über Wochen die 2.-Skillung levelt möchte man das gern effizient tun.

Hat zwar keinen großen Mehrwert mehr im Endbereich, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass viele auf den Leveln abspringen, die weitermachen würden, wenn die "Beste XP für Dailies in deinem Level" - Kiste in so ner DB-View vorgekaut würde.

Und nein, das ist kein Bugreport wie hier eigentlich gewünscht, aber ich hab nix gefunden, wo so ein "Feature request" besser rein gepasst hätte.


----------



## Wolfi81 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team bitte den Beitrag "Chars verschwinden aus der Datenbank "

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=130517                    beachten.

Mein main Char ist auch weg stehen nur noch () und sonst nix mehr.

Lodrik/Tuath

Danke schonmal fürs reparieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wann wird denn die Datenbank geupdatet? Vulkan fehlt noch ganz? Die neuen Elite-Fahigkeiten der Elfen? usw.


----------



## Schiemie (30. Oktober 2009)

hmm mitler weile sind ja die neuen skills draussen wann kommt das nächste Database Update eig


----------



## Cetos (30. Oktober 2009)

Also in den meisten Fällen kam ein Datenbank - Update immer so ne Woche nach dem Patch.

Also werden wir uns noch ein wenig gedulden müssen.

Gruss


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2009)

**UPDATE**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Wir haben die Datenbank auf den Patch 2.1.2.1940 aktualisiert. Neu sind jetzt unter anderem die ersten Elite-Skills (Stufe 15 und 20) für die neuen Klassenkombinationen aus "Chapter 2 - The Elven Prophecy".


----------



## Gr1nder (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bekomme immer diese fehlermeldung wenn ich auf die questdatenbank zugreifen will

*Fatal error*:  Call to a member function getId() on a non-object in */var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Quest.php* on line *135*


----------



## Johnnny (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie Gr1nder


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2009)

Johnnny schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie Gr1nder



Ist behoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (31. Oktober 2009)

der char 
http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/12039
fehlt auch bitte beheben


----------



## Vigilantus (2. November 2009)

Bekomme bei meinen ältesten 3 Chars folgenden Fehler:



```
Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php:13) in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/MYBUFFED/BuffedEvents.php on line 198
```

Vigilantus


----------



## Rheinlander1 (2. November 2009)

Seit letzter Woche (nach dem Patch) hab ich auch das Problem, das 2 meiner Chars nur noch mit () angezeigt werden.

Char 1

Char 2

funktionierender Char-Link

Zuerst dacht ich, es liegt an den Schwingen, aber als dann der zweite Char ohne Schwingen aus der Datenbank verschwand, konnte ich das schonmal ausschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide sind Ü50, sprich lvl 52 & 53, vielleicht liegts daran, da die 'kleineren' noch korrekt angezeigt werden.

Ich hätte da auch noch ne Bitte, die Funktion Char Anzeige (für alle, nur für Gildenmitglieder, nur für mich) funktioniert für RoM Charaktere leider nicht. Ich fänd das auch für die RoM Zocker unter uns ein tolles Feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:wave:

Rheinlander


----------



## Arrandir (2. November 2009)

Habe auch das Problem:
Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Der Char: http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/20505

Danke


----------



## ishamon (2. November 2009)

habe auch das problem, bitte beheben

http://romdata.buffed.de/rcard/de/6/16279.jpg


----------



## Kirsi (3. November 2009)

Hallo ZAM, hallo zusammen,
bei mir geht's auch nicht mehr. 

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/22258

Bitte auch um eine Lösung.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!
Kirsi


----------



## ishamon (3. November 2009)

Sorry hier der richtige link:

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/16279


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2009)

Die Charakterdarstellung macht momentan ein paar Probleme bei bestimmten Konstellationen - wir arbeiten aber daran!


----------



## magicalkeys (15. November 2009)

Ich krieg ne Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf den Link zur Quest Altare im See klicke.

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 24 bytes) in /usr/share/php/PEAR.php on line 275

Und bei der Quest Vermisster Forscher kriege ich ne leere Seite.

Bei meinem Char http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/23713, und eigentlich bei allen anderen auch soweit ich das sehe, stehen die Widerstände Wasser Feuer Wind Licht und Dunkelheit über den Rand des Rahmens. Kann das geändert werden?

mfg magicalkeys

Der Magierskill Gewitter ist auch nicht in der Datenbank. Hab mal nen Screen angehängt.


----------



## BloodySS (21. November 2009)

Mir is aufgefallen dass dieses Item hier nicht den korrekten pdmg Wert hat
Wurmhaken-Rückenstecher
getsern is das ding gedroppt mit 102 dura (daher kommt ein +20% powermod dazu) 
dennoch hatte das ding 100pdmg mehr !
führt 50dps mehr aus als die Fackelklinge!

Pic gibts leider keins dazu, habs verpennt :/


----------



## Slyco (23. November 2009)

Atulia Vulkan fehlt auch noch


----------



## magicalkeys (2. Dezember 2009)

magicalkeys schrieb:


> Ich krieg ne Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf den Link zur Quest Altare im See klicke.
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 24 bytes) in /usr/share/php/PEAR.php on line 275
> 
> ...



Hm, guckt hier überhaupt mal einer von den Mods rein oder tummeln die sich alle im WoW-Forenbereich? Wenn sich hier keiner drum kümmert könnt ihr den RoM-Forenbereich auch gleich dichtmachen. Mir ist schon klar das einige Änderungen nicht von Jetzt auf Gleich funktionieren, aber ein 'Wir habens zur Kenntnis genommen.' oder von mir aus auch ein 'Wird irgendwann mal gefixt.' wäre nicht verkehrt.
Oder ist das hier die falsche Stelle, um Fehler in der RoM-Datenbank zu melden? Wenn ja, wo bitteschön denn dann?

mfg magicalkeys


----------



## Slyco (7. Dezember 2009)

Es fehlen auch bei vielen Mobs die Texturen in der 3D Ansicht, sowie Karten!
Ich glaube das sich hier echt niemand mehr drum kümmert -.-


----------



## ladyrinoa1981 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Bekomme eine leere Seite wenn ich mir das Quest Altare im See im Aslan-Tal anschaue


----------



## Spoxx (16. Dezember 2009)

Wirds überhaupt nen Patch der Datenbank diesmal geben..oder doch nur mehr Werbung?


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2009)

Slyco schrieb:


> Es fehlen auch bei vielen Mobs die Texturen in der 3D Ansicht, sowie Karten!
> Ich glaube das sich hier echt niemand mehr drum kümmert -.-



Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Es ist leider zum Teil nicht möglich Texturen und Karten (automatisiert) für entsprechende Bereiche zur Verfügung zu stellen. Grad bei den 3D-Ansichten wurde etwas im Spiel geändert, was die Anpassung momentan unmöglich macht.



ladyrinoa1981 schrieb:


> Bekomme eine leere Seite wenn ich mir das Quest Altare im See im Aslan-Tal anschaue



Wird geprüft - kommt mit dem Datenbankupdate...



Spoxx schrieb:


> Wirds überhaupt nen Patch der Datenbank diesmal geben..oder doch nur mehr Werbung?



... das bis Ende der Woche erledigt sein wird. (B3N versucht es morgen im Laufe des Tages schon fertig zu haben =) )


----------



## Rheinlander1 (17. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... das bis Ende der Woche erledigt sein wird. (B3N versucht es morgen im Laufe des Tages schon fertig zu haben =) )



Das wäre fantastisch, wenn es eine zuverlässige Quelle für die neuen Eliteskills der 
Elfen geben würde *froi*

:wave: 

Rheinlander


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2009)

Eine aktuellere Patch-Version ist nun eingespielt (V 2.1.5). Warum nicht der Aktuellste? Der Aktualisierungsvorgang der Datenbank ist ein aufwändigerer Prozess. Leider wurde das das Spiel heute mehrmals gepatcht, auch während wir die Datenbank aktualisierten. Das hat den Prozess nicht gerade erleichtert.

Die Datenbank beinhaltet nun (fast) alle Daten zur neuen Instanz und die Elitefähigkeiten der Elfen.


----------



## Rheinlander1 (18. Dezember 2009)

*räusper* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es sein, das seit dem Patch die Char-Aktuallisierung über BLASC
mal wieder nicht mehr funktioniert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Char-Daten sind bei mir auf dem Stand vom 16.12.09 stehen geblieben.

:wave:

Rheinlander


----------



## Kaminwurz (18. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal ein Riesenkompliment zur Datenbank und zum Forum.

Zur letzten Aktualisierung hätte ich allerdings eine Frage. Im Aotulia-Gebiet werden bei mir Quests vom Level 1 bis 55 angezeigt, darunter jene der Pampelmusensaftherstellung. Ebenso in der Zurhidonfeste werden falsche Quests angezeigt (Die wahre Gestalt des Grafen Hibara)._ Ich glaub das sind die Quests von Varanas._

Zu den Droplisten kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich noch nicht so viel gerissen hab im Gebiet. Allerdings kommt es mir komisch vor, dass die Viecher eigentlich nicht sonderlich besser dropen sollten oder gleich wie in den Wilden Landen.



Nichts für Ungut, mit freundlichen Grüssen

Kaminwurz


----------



## magicalkeys (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Magierskill Gewitter aus gibts den auch irgendwann in der Datenbank?


----------



## Slyco (19. Dezember 2009)

Schön das man bei der Ini Zurhidonfeste die Quests von der Blutigen Abtei bekommt ^^


----------



## Ladyinred (21. Dezember 2009)

Joar.. ich muss Rheinlander zustimmen.

Die Charaktualisierung funktioniert nicht mehr. Mein letzter Stand ist der 14.12.2009.

MfG


----------



## Silver Harlequin (22. Dezember 2009)

6 Tage keine aktualisierung und seit dem letzten Patch bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung beim looten :-~ 
Es ist def. BLASC was den Fehler auslöst...


It's not a bug - it's a feature


----------



## IceLegolas (26. Dezember 2009)

Ladyinred schrieb:


> Joar.. ich muss Rheinlander zustimmen.
> 
> Die Charaktualisierung funktioniert nicht mehr. Mein letzter Stand ist der 14.12.2009.
> 
> MfG


...also bei mir stehts auf 05.12.09 und es tut sich nix mehr....



Silver schrieb:


> 6 Tage keine aktualisierung und seit dem letzten Patch bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung beim looten :-~
> Es ist def. BLASC was den Fehler auslöst...
> 
> 
> It's not a bug - it's a feature



stimmt, wenn man blasc rausnimmt sind auch die Fehlermeldungen weg, wenn mans wieder reinnimmt nervts wieder städnig weiter....


----------



## magicalkeys (27. Dezember 2009)

Für den Loot-Fehler hab ich im offiziellen RoM-Forum mal nen Fix gesehen, habs aber nicht getestet und somit keine Ahnung ob der (noch) funktioniert.

*in Links rumkram* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ah, gefunden http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showpost.php...p;postcount=562

Übrigens gibts den Loot-Fehler schon ne ganze weile länger.


----------



## IceLegolas (29. Dezember 2009)

magicalkeys schrieb:


> Für den Loot-Fehler hab ich im offiziellen RoM-Forum mal nen Fix gesehen, habs aber nicht getestet und somit keine Ahnung ob der (noch) funktioniert.
> 
> *in Links rumkram*
> 
> ...



wenn doch der Fehler bereits erkannt ist, warum wird der BLASC-Profiler dann nicht gepacht??


----------



## Rheinlander1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

ich weiß, wir RoM-Zocker sind bei buffed.de eine Minderheit,
aber nach nun mehr 12 Tagen fühle ich mich mehr als 
unverstanden, weil sich niemand zur Problematik mit der
Charakteraktuallisierung äußert.

Ich finde diesen Service und dieses Tool großartig, nur leider
verliert es seinen Nutzen, wenn die Daten nicht auf dem 
aktuellen Stand der Dinge gehalten werden.

Auch ein kurzes Statement wie: 'Problem ist bekannt, wir
arbeiten daran' würde die Wartezeit versüßen. So siehts
für mich nur nach einem von offizieller Seite her verwaisten
Forum aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:wave:

Rheinlander


----------



## magicalkeys (30. Dezember 2009)

Stellt euch schon mal auf ne längere Wartezeit ein. Hatte bei mir den Profiler wieder vom Rechner runtergeworfen, weil die den Lootfehler nicht gefixt kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



magicalkeys


----------



## Tokki (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Buffed

Ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin zu meinem Anliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Vorschlag oder meine Frage:

Kann in der Buffed-Datenbank zu den Grunditems (z.B. Holz, Kräuter, Erze, Runen etc.) auch der "Ingame-Link" dabei stehen, wie es z.B. bei der WoW-Datenbank der Fall ist?
Wäre für mich und sicherlich auch andere sehr hilfreich.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
Tokki


----------



## ChesterRoM (12. Januar 2010)

Mal ein kleiner Hinweis an die Macher dieser Datenbank. Zur Zeit herrschen hier wirklich katastrophale Verhältnisse. Ich nenne euch ein paar Beispiele, wovon es sehr viele gibt^^:

- Ihr rühmt euch mit dem Update der Zuhridonfestung. Wenn ich unter Zonen/ Instanzen/ Zuhridonfestung nachshaue, kriege ich Quests mit lvl23 Belohnungen angezeigt? Zudem scheint die Ini leer zu sein und hat keine NPCs

- Suche ich den Kunstvollen Aufschlitzer über die Suchfunktion, finde ich Ihn, schau mir an wer den Droppt. Aha Adept der Göttin der Künste... Klicke auf den drauf weil ich Wissen will was der sonst noch droppt und es zeigt mir nichts an was Lila ist! Weder den Aufschlitzer noch die Akolyten Kaputze die übrigens auch bei dem Droppt. Das selbe beim Eisernen Runenkrieger, gemäss DB kein Lila Dropp, droppt aber das Schild und den Hammer! ich will gar nicht wissen wo das noch der Fall ist!

Wie auch immer, recht mager nich?

Wartung ist das Zauberwort und nicht Patchen


----------



## XxRedDevilxX (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte anmerken das in der Serverliste auch immernoch
der Server Draiochta fehlt, und ich denke von daher auch meine
Char-Daten nich aufzufinden sind.

MfG


----------



## XxRedDevilxX (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Fehler sind behoben und alles funzt ... 

MfG


----------



## Slyco (2. Februar 2010)

ZAM ????!!!!
Ist hier überhaupt noch ein Mod?


----------



## thejomo (2. Februar 2010)

> 26.10.2009
> - Die Charakter-Updates sollten jetzt wieder richtig laufen.



kann ich von meinem Account leider nicht behaupten!
BLASC erkennt nur einen meiner drei Charaktere, lädt aber einen anderen in die Datenbank oO (Twink)

Mein Hauptchar wird nicht hochgeladen

:-(

Bitte um FIX


----------



## PsychoNic71 (4. Februar 2010)

Warum passiert auf dieser Seite nix mehr ? ..... Die Questdatenbank ist mit der letzten Aktualisierung voellig 
verhunzt worden. Wie kann man eine wirklich gute Seite nur so Verkommen lassen ?


----------



## teamrox (4. Februar 2010)

Naja es scheinen halt andere sachen wichtiger zu sein als die ROM Datenbank ! 

lg


----------



## B3N (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe RoM-Freunde,

leider gibt es wieder ein paar Probleme in der aktuellen Datenbank, unter anderem falsche Zuweisungen zwischen Quests und Zonen. Auch mit den Charaktären scheint es immer noch stellenweiße Probleme zu geben. Ich hab das Thema bereits auf meiner Liste stehen und strebe ein Update bis Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch an. Leider ist das ganze ein wenig komplizierter als z.B. bei WoW, aber es ist uns deshalb nicht weniger wichtig, dessen könnt Ihr Euch sicher sein.

Grüße, Benni (B3N)


----------



## teamrox (4. Februar 2010)

Wär ja echt mal nice wenn alles passen würde und die auch richtig zugeordnet wäre !! 


Danke schon im Voraus für die funktionierende Datenbank inklusive Update des neuen Patches ^^


----------



## dertobi83 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo erstmal,


also es ist momentan echt alles "unterirdisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich weiß ja nicht wo euer Hauptaugenmerk liegen mag, aber ich glaube nicht bei RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß bei Seite, eig. ist Buffed immer erste Wahl gewesen, wenn man sich mal wichtige Infos holen wollte, mittlerweile läuft der Buschfunkt 1000% iger zuverlässig. Updates kommen zu langsam und viel zu selten, es werden auch bei RoM gerne viele sachen geändert ( Thema Patch), es gibt nicht nur WoW.

Also, bitte macht die Seite wieder zu dem Mekka für ALLE MMO-ler dieser Welt^^

Aber wen ihr einmal anfangt, implementiert BITTE BITTE gleich alles neue mit, damit meine ich Patch 2.1.6.

Nicht, dass es dann wieder Jahre in Anspruch nimmt, bis alles passt und stimmt.

Dies war kostruktive Kritik und ein Ansporn an euch, den Usern mal wieder ein dickes Grinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern, da sie ihr "altes" buffed wiederhaben^^

Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorfeld für eure Bemühungen

und btw: Figer weg von Wow, das stinkt xD

Greetz


----------



## BlaXioN (4. Februar 2010)

Ja seh ich auch so bissel mehr sollte es schon sein. 

Solltet Ihr Hilfe brauchen werden sich bestimmt ein paar fleissige Hände finden (wie auch mich) die euch bei diesem Projekt unterstützen. 

Gruß
BlaXioN


----------



## ChesterRoM (5. Februar 2010)

*Hallo Buffed Team*

Da ich mich mit SoK ziemlich gut auskenne, will ich euch auf alle Fehler hinweisen die mir aufgefallen sind. Ich hoffe ihr ergreift die Chance und ändert das. Hat auch michn paar mins arbeit gekostet.


Fehler:

SoK ist verbuggt bei euch, folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:

- *Regin* fehlt in der NPC Liste von SoK (Regin ist aber in der Db vorhanden)

- Die Dropps vom *Eisernen Runenkrieger* sind unvollständig folgendes sollte ergänzt oder richtig verlinkt werden:
	- Löwenkopf-Rundschild
	- Riesenhammer des Runenkriegers

- Die Dropps von *Yusalien* sind unvollständig folgendes sollte ergänzt oder richtig verlinkt werden:
	- Großer Helm des Runenkriegers

- Die Dropps von *Locatha* sind unvollständig folgendes sollte ergänzt oder richtig verlinkt werden:
	- Akolythen-Gewand
	- Stiefel des bösen Drachen
	- Kettenrüstung des Runenkriegers
	- Stiefel des Runenkriegers

- Die Dropps von *Adept der Göttin der Künste* sind unvollständig folgendes sollte ergänzt oder richtig verlinkt werden:
	- Kunstvoller Aufschlitzer
	- Beinschützer des bösen Drachen
	- Akolythen-Kapuze

- Die Dropps von *Ensia* sind unvollständig folgendes sollte ergänzt oder richtig verlinkt werden:
	- Panzerhandschuhe des bösen Drachen
	- Akolythen-Geisterklaue

- Die Dropps von *Regin* sind unvollständig folgendes sollte ergänzt oder richtig verlinkt werden:
	- Böser Drachen-Stab

Dies ist nur das Beispiel von SoK wie es in anderen inis aussieht hab ich keinen Plan. Aufgefallen ist mir nur noch das in der Höhle der Zyklopen *fast alle Bosse* fehlen. Witzig ist das auf Buffed zu beiden Inis ein Guide besteht mit allen Bossen und Link zum Loot!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim Ursprung fehlt der *Klingenschleicher* (zweiter Boss) komplett+Loot. usw...

Euren eigenen Link von der Höhle der Zyklopen könnt ihr mal bei Guides einbinden bitte, der fehlt dort auch! gab damals nur ne newsmeldung!
http://www.buffed.de/rom/page/5005/Einleitung


Gruss und gern geschehen...


----------



## Srerk (12. Februar 2010)

Kommt eig noch ein Datenbakupdate auf 2.6?
Oda widmet buffed sich etz endgültig nurnoch wow?


----------



## teamrox (15. Februar 2010)

Naja laut  Benni arbeitet er an einem update aber dass lässt noch auf sich warten !! 
Wenn das update da is ist schon ein neuer inhaltspatch auf den servern und ales fängt von vorne an !!

lg 

Tom


----------



## Marc76 (15. Februar 2010)

Allem Anschein nach liegt das Augenmerk der buffed-Red weit weg von RoM. Sieht man doch auch in den News und der Show. Ja, WoW-Spieler sind sicherlich der Großteil der buffed-User, was sich aber sicherlich auch nicht ändern wird, so wie mit anderen Spielen umgegangen wird.
Es gibt für viele Spiele weitaus bessere Datenbanken, auch zuverlässigere als hier auf buffed.
Man sollte sich vielleicht mal die beste Datenbank für HdRO zum Vorbild nehmen. Die wird von Spielern erstellt und ist als kurz nach nem Update wieder auf dem neusten Stand. Der Widerstand ist hier echt vorbildlich, nicht nur bei Quests, auch beim Handwerk usw.


----------



## B3N (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade im Moment ging das Update auf den aktuellen 2.1.6 Patchstand online. Es wurden diverse Zuordnung für die Zonen und deren Quest behoben, außerdem kamen teilweise neue Karten / Icons dazu. Was die Probleme mit nicht vorhandenem Loot bzw. fehlenden NPCs in manchen Zonen angeht, daran arbeiten wir noch. Diese Thema ist leider etwas komplexer und erfordert mehr Zeit.

Beste Grüße,
Benni (B3N)


----------



## ChesterRoM (23. Februar 2010)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gerade im Moment ging das Update auf den aktuellen 2.1.6 Patchstand online. Es wurden diverse Zuordnung für die Zonen und deren Quest behoben, außerdem kamen teilweise neue Karten / Icons dazu. Was die Probleme mit nicht vorhandenem Loot bzw. fehlenden NPCs in manchen Zonen angeht, daran arbeiten wir noch. Diese Thema ist leider etwas komplexer und erfordert mehr Zeit.
> 
> ...



Hallo B3n

Es freut mich zu sehen wie ihr daran arbeitet die Datenbank weiter zu Pflegen. Langsam fühlt man sich darin wieder wohl. 
Besonders freut mich das ihr meinen Post nicht einfach überlesen habt und wenigstens den Instanzguide für die CL unter Guides untergebracht habt. Ich bin guter Dinge das Ihr auch noch den Rest bald mal packt. Es wäre dann natürlich sehr schön wenn die Datenbank auf den aktuellsten Stand in RoM angepasst wird, vorerst finde ich es aber richtig dass ihr die bestehenden Fehler behebt. Wenn mir weitere auffallen werde ich euch die schonungslos hier rein posten.

Bitte vergesst nicht, RoM hat zwar keine 11 Mio Spieler wie WoW aber trotzdem eine lebendige Community. Alle nutzen die Buffed Datenbank, auch mangels Alternative. Hier habt ihr die absolute Vorherrschaft. Nützt das weiter zu eurem Vorteil aus und Pflegt die Datenbank. Sehr viele RoM spieler werden euch sehr dankbar dafür sein^^

---------------------------------
lassen wir mal die Edith sprechen:


- Moas Waffen wie zB Moas Zorn, werden unvollständig angezeigt, die Waffen haben nicht nur drei sondern "sechs" gelbe Stats drauf.

----------
Ursprung:

- Der zweite Boss "Klingenschleicher" ist nicht seiner Zone zugewiesen. Loot fehlt komplett. (bereits erwähnt)

- Der dritte Boss "Lorlin" ist nicht seiner Zone zugewiesen. Loot fehlt komplett, gewisse Teile lassen sich aber finden, sind aber nicz Lorlin zugewiesen.

- Der vierte Boss"Heiliger Baum Falynum" ist nicht seiner Zone zugewiesen. Dieser Boss droppt aber "Geschenk vom heiligen Baum Falynum". Dort scheint Loot komplett, ist aber auch nicht seiner Zone zugewiesen.

- Es fehlen diverse Trashmobs die zur Quest "Traumvision" gehören. Die heissen, wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere Zurhidon-(Hauptmann/ Assasine/ Kundschafter)

---------


----------



## ChesterRoM (26. Februar 2010)

keine ahnung was gerade gebastelt wurde, aber die datenbank hat grad wieder einige neue fehler. zB lässt sich das pulldown menu von instanzen nicht mehr anklicken. desweiteren haben sich falsche stats eingeschlichen. es ist mir zu blöd alles zu durchsuchen und zu dokumentieren, das ist euer job. aber ein kleines beispiel: 

Jiashas Bogen hat normalerweise den Stat Herzlosigkeit VII drauf. Seit neustem hat er aber den Stat Herzlosigkeit VI in der Datenbank. 

Echt schlimm^^^^^^

edit.

lol ey echt zum kotzen -.- den instanzguide habt ihr auch wieder rausgekippt. was ist bloss mit euch los


----------



## Neristu (2. März 2010)

was mir auch schon länger aufgefallen ist, ist dass beim magier der Skill: Gewitter fehlt und auch nicht gefunden wird


----------



## Stronghead (6. Mai 2010)

Char`s werden auf ROM Datenbank nicht mehr aktualisiert 
egal wie oft ich die ROM Daten übertrage und Blasc will den ROm Clienten auch nicht starten.
bringts was Blasc neu zu installieren oder haben andere auch noch das Problem ????


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magicalkeys (24. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage, gibts nen bestimmten Grund, warum die NPC-Tabs bei den Zonen rausgenommen wurden? Oder liegt das auch an den bereits von B3N erwähnten Schwierigkeiten mit der Datenbank. Und gibts schon ne Prognose wann oder ob das überhaupt wiederkommt?


----------



## Stronghead (29. Mai 2010)

wieso kann ich mein Charakter von Runes of Magic nicht mehr bei buffed auf den neusten stand bringen ?


----------



## JamesHetfield (6. Juni 2010)

Stronghead schrieb:


> wieso kann ich mein Charakter von Runes of Magic nicht mehr bei buffed auf den neusten stand bringen ?



*push*

Hab dasselbe Problem, kann meine Chars in der RoM-db nich mehr updaten (;

Hab's sowohl mit Blasc2, als auch Blasc3 probiert, brachte keine Lösung.

What's wrong? Offizielles Statement erwünscht (:


----------



## Sludig667 (7. Juni 2010)

die Item Preview funzt seit der letzten großen Änderung auch nicht mehr .. oder ist das nur bei mir so ?


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich kann auch nichtmehr meine Chars in die Datenbank laden.
Mit Blasc 2.5 und 3 geht das nicht.


----------



## JamesHetfield (7. Juni 2010)

Was mir dazu auch noch aufgefallen is, es fehlen viele (bzw. alle) Maps, sowohl von den Gebiten, als auch von den Inis (oder bin ich blind?).

Außerdem wir bei vielen Bossen (zB beim Klingenschleicher) kein Loot mehr angezeigt und so.

Was is los? (:


----------



## PvE-Hardy (12. Juni 2010)

An nen mod oder so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fänds super wenn ihr mal den neuen deutscehn server Scabhta(glaub ich) hinzufügt in die datenbank

Mfg
Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denkwarze (12. Juli 2010)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> die Item Preview funzt seit der letzten großen Änderung auch nicht mehr .. oder ist das nur bei mir so ?



Geht mir auch so. Wenn ich meinen char aus der DB suche (und finde ;-) und mit der Maus über die items gehe, sehe ich nur "http://romdata.buffed.de/?i=".
Irgendwelche statements dazu?

thx!


----------



## flow0284 (28. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube ja schon fast, das buffed ihr rom-portal aufgegeben haben. es findet ja noch nicht mal mehr nen db-update statt. es fehlt immernoch der nördliche janostwald sowie nen riesen berg an quests, items etc. 

echt schade das man so nen tolles projekt einfach brach liegen lässt ohne der community etwas mitzuteilen. ich für meinen teil nutze nun nur noch die "offizielle datenbank" (http://de.runesdatabase.com/) hier kann man leider noch nicht seine chardaten hochladen, wobei das aber meiner meinung nach total nebensächlich ist


----------



## Esperli (28. Oktober 2010)

Jup, die neue Datenbank ist wenigstens aktuell, einziger Nachteil ist nur, das noch nicht sehr viele Kommentare verfasst wurden. Gerade bei einigen Quests, bei denen der Questtext nicht ganz eindeutig ist, muss man da doch nochmal zu Buffed wechseln.
Besonders hat mich ja immer genervt das man sich nichtmal mehr die Inis anzeigen lassen konnte, und das Problem ist ja auch nicht mehr taufrisch.
Die Option seinen Charackter hochzuladen ist für mich eher Nebensache, und so nötig hab ich das auch nicht meine Ausrüstung öffentlich zu zeigen...


----------



## Beliasar (30. November 2010)

Hello all,
gibt es zum Char-Update schon was neues oder kann ich diesen hier als *Push-Thread* nutzen?

Grüße


----------



## Rheinlander1 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich hier schon länger nichts mehr in 'andersfarbiger' Schrift gelesen hab:

Wird RoM von buffed.de noch unterstützt?

Die Datenbank ist auf Stand 3.0.3 stehen geblieben, das Game hat aktuell die VersionsNr. 3.0.8

buffed.de war bislang meine Hauptinformationsquelle, da das off. Forum, selbst mit SuFu, zu
unübersichtlich ist. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es ein Update der Datenbank auf die aktuelle
Version von RoM geben würde.

:wave:

Rheinlander


----------



## Firun (8. Februar 2011)

Hab es mal an entsprechende Stelle gleitet


----------



## Rheinlander1 (16. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Aktuallisierung auf Patch 3.0.9 :thump:

:wave:

Rheinlander


----------

